# Eclipse + Git = ???



## Ladi90 (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo

Ich versuche verzweifelt ein Projekt über Git zu versionieren. Ich habe bei assembla.com ein Git Repository angelegt und in Eclipse das EGit Plug In installiert. Gehe ich zu Team -> Share Project -> git will Eclipse nur ein lokales Verzeichnis haben. Aber wo gebe ich die URL meines Repositories ein, damit ich den Code hochladen kann?


----------



## maki (12. Okt 2011)

Hi,

das ist normal und liegt an Git 

Du suchst imho nach *push*, dafür musst du es aber erst in deinem lokalen Repo haben.

Die Lektüre der git Doku (vor allem was eine verteilte Versionsverwaltung von klassischen SCM wie CVS/SVN unterscheidet) würde sicherlich nicht schaden


----------



## kama (12. Okt 2011)

Hi,

wenn Dein Git Repo schon auf der Platte vorhanden ist musst Du zuerst einmal das mit dem Team->Share Project und dann im Dialog im Kästchen "Use or create Repository in parent folder of project" setzen und dann "Finish" Button. Dann per Team->Remote->Push machen...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## TheDarkRose (12. Okt 2011)

Dazu brauchst du aber zuerst einen lokalen Klon


----------



## Ladi90 (13. Okt 2011)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn Dein Git Repo schon auf der Platte vorhanden ist musst Du zuerst einmal das mit dem Team->Share Project und dann im Dialog im Kästchen "Use or create Repository in parent folder of project" setzen und dann "Finish" Button. Dann per Team->Remote->Push machen...
> 
> ...



Danke, so klappts!


----------

